

Show HN: Review my startup: Simponent Web Service Studio - alanwa

Link to signup: http://www.simponent.com/downloads/index.html<p>The big idea is using JSON based application description language(ADL, similar to WSDL) to define and model restful web service API. It is platform and language independent.<p>- Define request and response types in both XML and JSON formats<p>- Authentication standards such as OAuth 1.0a, OAuth 2.0 and HTTP basic authentication<p>- Web Service Error and HTTP status codes<p>Simponent web service studio is a software tool to help publish web service API more effectively, accelerate API development and deployment process. Once ADL file is defined for your web service, with the help of web service studio<p>- Instantly give your web service an interactive console.<p>- Access your web service from command line.<p>- API reference and documentation in HTML and PDF format<p>- More features like web service testing/monitoring, client languages binding will come<p>We have made some demos for facebook/twitter/github api.
demo link: http://www.simponent.com<p>We're still in beta and are making a lot of changes but wanted to get some feedback as early as possible.<p>Thanks
======
alanwa
clickable: <http://www.simponent.com>

